# Acrobat Slabs



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

This is in classified, but most interested people frequent this forum:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1270961


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

All small size spoken for already.
Medium and large left.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I hope Whitebassfisher is just jiving, and will keep making the Acrobat slabs, they really are the best made slabs.
I have never been able to keep up with the demand and meet the needs of those who wanted them. It has always been hard to keep enough for The Mighty Red-Fin and those who wanted the Acrobats. 
So buy them up if only for keep sakes, as they are the best slab made.
I putting one of each back in the package to keep for when they are worth a Million Dollars!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes sir. Placed my order. Will not say how many.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep, got mine... I will tell you how many...:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

All small and medium spoken for.
Only large left.
About to head to post office for flat rate boxes. I know one where they usually leave them in lobby.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW !! I ordered a boat load of lures sunday and they were on my porch waiting for me today. That is service. Thanks Donald.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Matt!
I only have large size left now. (2 ounce striper size)


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm sad to hear that my favorite lure probably won't be available any more, but honestly, I'd hate to have to depend on my little level of lure purchases to base a business on. I think, what I understand, it has more been a labor of love.
The acrobat lures work for us in deep Lake Livingston. They get down where they need to be when the other ones just flutter and don't go where we want them.
I do know that I'm extra careful typing them on, because I cherish each one I have, and don't want to lose a single one.
So, all I can say, is thank you for sharing them for as long as you have. Whenever you get in the mood to crank out a few more, just let us know, and we'll scarf them up gladly.
GoneFish'n
Charlie :fish:


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

i noticed the link isn't working, are they all gone?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Can you share what mold you use or is it a one off?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Can you share what mold you use or is it a one off?


Too embarrassed to admit what it cost to have those 3 molds made....

But an interesting part of the process was the machinist sending me computerized graphics in PDF format such that I could "grab" the lure image with the cursor on the computer screen and turn it any direction. Of course I did have the 3 sizes "sized" to use readily available stainless wire forms.

Still a lot of large (2 ounce) striper slabs left.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Aw man. I missed out. Dang it.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Too embarrassed to admit what it cost to have those 3 molds made....
> 
> But an interesting part of the process was the machinist sending me computerized graphics in PDF format such that I could "grab" the lure image with the cursor on the computer screen and turn it any direction. Of course I did have the 3 sizes "sized" to use readily available stainless wire forms.
> 
> Still a lot of large (2 ounce) striper slabs left.


 ....... I'm not considering myself, an expert on slabs. I have however, bought various sizes, prices, colors, and styles, on EBAY, and other interweb sites, through the years. These are the best painted, best designed, strongest structure and hooks, of ANY OTHER slab, I've ever purchased, at any price. Just a fact, and my .02. Good Job Donald!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The quality is exceptional and the hooks are awesome. I should not say but I bought 65 of them. I have enough for awhile to go with my collection of other lures.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Got mine today, Donald ... Thanks, again !


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

You are welcome tbone!

Matt, I realize hooks don't make a lure, but hooks were my pet peeve on slabs I was buying before I made lures. I wanted hooks strong enough to pry out and not bend so I could keep fishing while the catching was good! Also, I had a problem with my fishing line getting stuck and nicked in the area between the 3 bends on cheap hooks, there wasn't enough solder on cheap hooks. That may sound strange, but fish will hit those slabs and flip them around on the line.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

I also hate the bomber hooks could you recommend a better hook to replace with since I have to start buying them instead of the awsome acrobat slabs I only have 4 small 3 med and 4 large left so I check my line a lot more often for nicks Loy has been off water due to boat problems I herd and I don't think he has any more to sale


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jacen said:


> I also hate the bomber hooks could you recommend a better hook to replace with since I have to start buying them instead of the awsome acrobat slabs I only have 4 small 3 med and 4 large left so I check my line a lot more often for nicks Loy has been off water due to boat problems I herd and I don't think he has any more to sale


Sure, no secret about the hardware. 
The hooks are VMC 9626 PS, with hook size (#4, #2 or #1) depending on which size slab.
The manufacturer of the o-rings claimed an 80 pound pull test; but I never tested them to the point of failure. I did hang at least 50 pounds on them though using wire and dumbbells.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you don't already, use heavy braid, or the color coded, for depths braid, is even better!!! Then, use a 12" to 16" leader with reputable mono connected with strong, swivel... double pull and check your knot !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

I use 30 lb suffix braid swivel to 20 fluoro. Also braid will cut the **** out of your hands.


----------

